# Unser kleiner Gartenteich



## birdy (24. Sep. 2004)

Hallo miteinander !   
Ich möchte mich auch mal vorstellen. Wir, das sind meine Familie und ich wohnen in Seewalchen am Attersee das ist in Österreich ca. 50 km von Salzburg entfernt. Wir haben zwei erwachsene Söhne 27 u. 25 , sie sind beide schon ausgezogen, also Zeit genug für ein neues Betätigungsfeld. Der Teich ist eigentlich mein Hobby, mein Mann kraxelt lieber in den Bergen herum.
Also unser Gartenteich wurde im April/Mai 2004 angelegt und gehört wohl eher zur Marke "Bombenkrater" ca. 5- 6000 l und 1,10 m tief, aber da wo wir unser gemütliches Eck im Garten haben war einfach nicht mehr Platz. Am Boden ist 8 mm Kies, die Pflanzen (und das sind eine ganze Menge) hab ich in Körbe mit Lehm und Sand gesetzt. Viele aus dem Baumarkt und einige aus dem Teich von meinem Bruder. Unterwasserpflanzen sind 2 Krebsscheren, __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut.
Im Juni hab ich 6 __ Moderlieschen, 4 Bitterlinge und 2 Teichmuscheln ausgesetzt und innerhalb kurzer Zeit gab's auch schon viele kleine Fischis. Bald ist das Wasser grün geworden und Geduld war angesagt, nach ca. 6 Wochen ist es aber wieder schön klar geworden (nat. ohne Chemie) und ist es noch immer. Seit kurzem gibt es aber einige Fadenalgen. An Teichtechnik gibt es nur eine Pumpe für einen kleinen Wasserfall.
Damit es nicht zu einem Überbesatz mit Fischen kommt hab ich schon einen Eimer mit kleinen Fischerl (ca.3-4 cm) zum See hinunter getragen, die kommen da auch in der Natur vor.
Ich lese ja schon einige Zeit hier mit, (auch im alten Forum) leider für unseren Teich etwas zu spät damit angefangen sonst hätte ich bestimmt einiges anders gemacht aber ich hab hier schon viel gelernt und für fast alle Problemchen gab's schon Beiträge od. Tips zum nachlesen. Mitreden kann ich ja noch nicht wirklich hier, momentan sammle ich noch Erfahrungen und bin ziemlich überwältigt was sich in und um so einen kleinen Gartenteich alles abspielt. Wir haben viel Freude mit  unserem kleinen See. 
Fragen zum Thema Teich Winterfest machen kommen bestimmt noch von mir.
Liebe Grüße aus dem Salzkammergut
Birdy


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Birdy ,
herzlich willkommen im Forum . Ich freue mich ganz besonders ein weibliches neues Mitglied  begrüßen zu dürfen   
Ich hoffe das Du viel freude mit Deinem Teich hast .
Ich bin auch ein Newbee ( Anfänger) und bei Problemen mit den Fischis und dem Teich oder Technik schreie ich einfach im Forum um HIIIILFE und siehe da , plötzlich habe ich ganz viel Beistand und gute Tips von Profis .    
Hoffe das ich viel von Dir lesen werde


----------



## Thorsten (24. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Birdy,

auch von mir...  

*Herzlich Willkommen im Forum*

Ps. Gelungene Vorstellung


----------



## Annett (24. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Birdy,

auch von mir ein: 

Herzliches Willkommen im Forum!   


Auf ein gutes Miteinander.


----------



## Christian (24. Sep. 2004)

Hallo birdy,
hch wünsche dich hier auch herzlich willkommen!


----------



## birdy (25. Sep. 2004)

Hi,
Danke für das nette Willkommen       
Liebe Grüße Birdy


----------



## axel (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Unser kleiner Gartenteich*

Hallo birdy !

Von mir auch ein herzliches Willkommen. 
Sehe gerade das Du ein alter Teichhase bist  
Laß doch mal was von Deinem Teich sehen :beeten 

Lg

axel


----------



## Frettchenfreund (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Unser kleiner Gartenteich*

Hallo Alex!


  Du hast bestimmt nicht gesehen, dass Birdy das letzte am 19. October *2007* geschrieben hat, oder?

Und hier ist es am 25. September 2004 gewesen, ein bischen verspätet dein Willkommen   aber nur ein bisschen! ( Vier Jahre )


 

.


----------



## axel (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Unser kleiner Gartenteich*

Guten Morgen Volker 

Ich hatte gestern grad gesehen das Birdy online ist .
Da dachte ich spontan an ner netten Begrüßung  
Außerdem würd ich mir gern mal gewachsene Teiche ansehen. Bin ja garnicht neugirig  

Lg
axel


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Unser kleiner Gartenteich*

Hallo,

herzlich Willkommen hier.

Viele liebe Grüße,
Tizian


----------

